# Prix iPhone 11 Pro Max



## cyann53 (22 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour à quelle prix dois je vendre moniPhone 11 Pro Max de 64 go de fin 2019? Merci de votre aide


----------



## edenpulse (22 Septembre 2021)

Regarde sur leboncoin à combien sont vendus/proposés les mêmes iPhone, ça te donnera une idée du prix moyen.


----------



## cyann53 (22 Septembre 2021)

J en ai vu à 520 euros  c est vraiment trop bas


----------



## MrTom (22 Septembre 2021)

Hello,
Tout dépend de son état.
Tu peux également regarder sur les sites de reconditionnement les tarifs pratiqués (de 717 à 797 chez BackMarket).


----------



## cyann53 (22 Septembre 2021)

Merci il est en excellent état je vais le mettre à 800 euros


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour

Il faut voir son état et celui de la batterie , j'ai vendu le miens la semaine dernière sur la Baie


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)

cyann53 a dit:


> Merci il est en excellent état je vais le mettre à 800 euros


Bonne chance , mais a ce tarif , j'ai un doute


----------



## cyann53 (22 Septembre 2021)

La batterie est à 86% à quelle prix l avez vous vendu?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)

cyann53 a dit:


> La batterie est à 86% à quelle prix l avez vous vendu?


J'avais tenté aussi 800 puis 750  , mais pas d'acheteur , je suis descendu en dessous des 700. 
L'iPhone était en état neuf avec coque cuir Apple neuve et coque translucide Apple pas ouverte


----------



## cyann53 (22 Septembre 2021)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)

Sur le bon Coin , vous en avez pleins à vendre dans les 500 ou 600 €


----------



## cyann53 (22 Septembre 2021)

Oui j ai vu je vais attendre pour vendre


----------



## edenpulse (22 Septembre 2021)

cyann53 a dit:


> Oui j ai vu je vais attendre pour vendre


Ça n’en fera pas augmenter le prix, au contraire


----------



## Sly54 (22 Septembre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ça n’en fera pas augmenter le prix, au contraire


Quoique, dans 30 ans, sait-on jamais…


----------



## edenpulse (22 Septembre 2021)

cyann53 a dit:


> Merci il est en excellent état je vais le mettre à 800 euros


Ça partira jamais à ce prix là à mon avis. Un iPhone 12 Pro se négocie vers les 850-900.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ça partira jamais à ce prix là à mon avis. Un iPhone 12 Pro se négocie vers les 850-900.


Je plussoie , mème a 700  c'est juste


----------



## iDreem (27 Septembre 2021)

Alors très franchement, en se disant que l'iPhone 11 Promax est le direct successeur de l'iPhone X… Tu pourras pas en tirer une très très grosse somme, l'avantage c'est qu'il n'a pas beaucoup de différence avec l'iPhone 12 ! Donc c'est peut-être ce qui peut sauver la donne mais en vérité… Entre 600 et sept cents euros


----------



## love_leeloo (28 Septembre 2021)

pour te donner une idée je viens d'acheter un 12 Pro 128Go de novembre 2020 pour 750€ en état neuf​


----------



## cyann53 (28 Septembre 2021)

je l'ai vendu merci à vous


----------



## love_leeloo (28 Septembre 2021)

Combien ?


----------

